# First Milestone for FRIDA-nc



## Eugin

CONGRATULATIONS, FRIDA!!!  ​


THANKS SO MUCH FOR EACH AND EVERY CONTRIBUTION YOU HAVE MADE IN THESE GREAT 1.000 POSTS!!!!  

Keep all those excellent posts coming!!!  
 

And I always wanted to ask you this: Aren´t you this Frida? That coincidence would be awesome!!  

 THANK YOU!!  For YOU


----------



## Fernita

*CONGRATS FRIDA!!!!!!!!!!*

*AND THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!!!*

*Fernita  *​


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Frida.
​


----------



## aleCcowaN

Congratulations, Frida !  ​ 
 on your first thousand excellent posts  ​ 
 keep 'em coming  ​ 
(espero no haber metido la pata en inglés)​


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks for all your helpfulness and collaboration.

*Viva la Frida!*


----------



## Txiri

You go girl


----------



## danielfranco

Thanks, frida. Keep bringin' it!


----------



## frida-nc

Dear Eugin, and all of you!
Thank you to everyone here, since all of you have made my life richer too.
The world needs more efforts to bring us together, as these Forums do in their modest, beautiful way.

And Eugin, yes, that *would* be an "awesome coincidence," to have an international diva and belleza posting on the forum.  You will have to settle for me.

Abrazos cariñosos,
frida


----------



## frida-nc

Excelentísima EUGIN porteña,
Feliz FERNITA, flor de Argentina,
OUTSIDER de Portugal oriundo,
ALEC amigo argentinísimo,
El FENIXPOLLO, forero fantástico,
TXIRI de suprema sabiduría,
Y DANIELFRANCO fenomenal.

Aliterando anglosajona
Aquí festejo a todos foreros:
Los que con fé aportan sus dudas;
Los que con tacto y con talento
Brindan bondad y atenta ayuda
Día tras día a cualquier pregunta.

¡GRACIAS!

frida


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Felicidades, Frida!  Tus aportes son muy valiosos y siempre acompañados de mucha simpatía.  No sólo eres culta sino muy agradable y cortés.
Con mucho cariño de
Soledad


----------



## frida-nc

Sole, eres un arco iris de bellos COLORES.
Mil gracias por tu mensaje de amistad.
frida


----------



## Miguelillo 87

MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES.

Con los pocos encuentros que hemos tenido, me has ayudado muchooooo. Y apuesto has ayudado a los demás tanto como a mí,
BRAVO y sigue así.


----------



## frida-nc

Hola Miguelillo,
Con el monísimo dibujito de tu avatar y el bello nombre de Miguelillo, no tuve más remedio sino meterme en tus dudas.  No, es broma.  Me gustan tus preguntas inteligentes y tu amabilidad.  ¡Muy buena suerte a tí! y nos veremos en los foros.   Y no olvido que también ayudas mucho a otros que preguntan.
¡Viva México!
frida


----------



## lily8

*CONGRATULATIONS FRIDA-NC* 

*Thanks for your kind help! Keep it up!*


----------



## frida-nc

Hola Lily8,
I am so glad you entered the Spanish-English Forum, because your answers are always excellent and helpful.  At your pace, you will soon have a thousand posts!
Thank you very much for your message, and see you in the Foros!
Abrazos,
frida


----------



## Mei

Contratulations Frida and thank you for all your help!

Mei


----------



## frida-nc

Dear Mei, Thank you so much for your message.  Say hello to beautiful Catalunya!  And I love your wings.

Warm regards,
frida


----------

